# Formattare un Netbook tramite USB. Come fare?



## Harvey (5 Febbraio 2013)

Molto spesso ci si chiede come formattare un *netbook*, cioè un di quei piccoli computer portatili sprovvisti di lettore ottico. Di solito l'*hard disk* di questi dispositivi è diviso in due partizioni di cui una destinata al ripristino delle condizioni di fabbrica dell'elaboratore. Ma se avessimo cancellato tale partizione o volessimo completamente cambiare *sistema operativo* come dovremmo fare?

L'operazione va svolta tramite *USB* e a tale scopo ci viene in aiuto il software *FlashBoot* che permette di convertire un disco o un'immagine di installazione (compatibili *Windows* e quasi tutti i *sistemi Linux-based*) in una pen-drive auto avviabile, che ci darà modo di installare il sistema operativo proprio come se stessimo utilizzando il CD. Dopo aver eseguito l'applicazione il procedimento da svolgere risulta essere abbastanza intuitivo e in pochi semplici passi sarà creata la nostra chiavetta pronta a formattare il netbook.

Per un corretto avvio della procedura di Setup è essenziale assicurarsi che nelle impostazioni del *BIOS* sia settata la priorità di boot sulle porte USB piuttosto che sull'hard disk.


----------

